
Mistakes I made with my indie-project that you should avoid repeating - souravray
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/5-mistakes-i-made-with-my-latest-indie-project-that-you-should-avoid-repeating-70e0c9470a
======
rammy1234
Half baked features are no go is what I have learned and read. This post goes
in a different direction. How a half baked feature is going to be helpful
rather it is going to detrimental.

~~~
souravray
A feature can be completed once user start using it, but unless your user has
started using your product you don't know the priority. For example the first
iPhone was shipped without so many obvious features, even the basic clipboard
functionalities were missing. But they quickly iterate over it and fix
features that people wanted to get fixed.

~~~
rammy1234
Missing feature is ok , but not half baked feature is not. Its better not to
give a feature but not incomplete one. This is what I meant to say. If you are
pointing to missing feature, then this post did not convey that meaning

